

Janet Yellen’s first FOMC statement, annotated - pseut
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/03/19/janet-yellens-first-fomc-statement-annotated/

======
pseut
Other people have probably seen this use before, but this is the first time
I've seen rap genius embedded and used for something other than lyrics.

I'm blown away, it's fantastic.

